# Smoked Lamb Shanks with Q view!



## ademily87 (Sep 17, 2016)

Did smoked Lamb Shanks for the first time yesterday. Got them in a pack of two at the local publix supermarket for about $6. After some research on here and Google, I went with a red wine reduction with beef stock, worcestershire sauce, garlic, and chopped up onions. I just let the shanks smoke above the tray on the smoker. Took about 4.5 hours at about 225 degrees, and I used pecan wood. The internal temp when I pulled them was about 170 degrees. 

The red wine reduction was a little strong, but most of it dried up. I was able to pour the reduction and onion onto the shanks though, and wrapped them in foil and let them rest for about 30 minutes. Sorry I forgot to get a pic of it sliced open. 

My girlfriend and I were both impressed with how they turned out. Very tender and great flavor. Plenty of juices as well. It went very well with my baked potato! Here's a couple of pics. Enjoy!

Oh and I also took a little bit of olive oil and my homemade pork rub and rubbed em good, wrapped em and let em sit over night in the fridge. About 16 hours total. 











[URL=http://s733.photobucket.com/user/NavyGuy87/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160916_214949_zpsw3wxxza7.jpg.html]



[/URL]


----------



## moikel (Sep 19, 2016)

They look great. Always thought they were a very flavour packed cut of meat.


----------



## tc fish bum (Sep 19, 2016)

you know I almost did Spanish style lamb shanks this weekend but the kiddos talked me into smoked beef stew. now ive got my tooth back for shanks cause them there shanks look good. nice job


----------



## venture (Sep 19, 2016)

Excellent!

One of my favorite cuts.

Gotta check the freezer!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## b-one (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks great,interesting plate as well I really like the color.


----------



## ademily87 (Sep 20, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks great,interesting plate as well I really like the color.



Walmart haha

Thanks guys. I want to try again with some larger sizes. These were only under 3/4lb a piece and have heard you can get em around a pound each. I've never seen them anywhere else other than publix though. Time to do some research! [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2016)

That's a good looking plate of food!

Great Qview!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 20, 2016)

A87, Those shanks look excellent ! Nice smoke.


----------

